# Router speed controls



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm in the process of building new doors for my plain white kitcnen cabinets. The new doors have a white raized panel[MDF] with a clear pine frame. They are turning out really nice. I'm using a PC 9690 router in a homebuilt table, HF cabinet makers bit set [$19.99], and a speed control also from HF.
The instructions with bits say 8000 rpm max. But if I turn the speed control even half way down I seem to lose all the routers power. So I run allmost full speed and route the panels in 4-5 passes without any problems.
Is this just the way speed controls work. Or is there one that can reduce speed without just cutting power.

Thanks, Rusty


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Rusty,
I don't know all the ins and outs of speed controls but I've been using one from MLCS and don't seem to have that problem - there are times on a very low speed setting when the router speed seems to oscillate a little while not under load but once it's got some back pressure while making a pass it evens out and runs smooth. My router is a 1 3/4 Craftsman and the speed control is the MLCS Heavy Duty (their Item No 9000) - it cost me all of $25.
They do caution that it won't work with soft start or variable speed routers - maybe that's what's up?


----------

